# Pin issue



## Ironcrusher (May 15, 2014)

Hey guys I have been asked multiple times why they knotted up for 3-5 days after pinning. I have never experienced this. What would cause this?


----------



## anewguy (May 15, 2014)

You mean the muscle knotting up?  This happens to me... Or it used to happen a lot more than it does now. Seems like (at least for me) it goes away after pinning several times in that spot. 

Ways to help with would be: not shaking during, injecting slowly, using a fresh needle upon injecting.


----------



## JAXNY (May 15, 2014)

I'm not exactly sure what the real cause is. My guess has always been that the fluid is sitting there not fully absorbed. Due to scar tissue or a large volume of fluid. 
It always goes away slowly in a few days though. 
It helps to take your fist and rub it in for a minute or two after the injection to help disperse it and possibly avoid PIP.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 15, 2014)

part of the game..u should have used a long ester.less pinning


----------



## ezy424 (May 15, 2014)

Well I know what ur talking about pining every 3 days is crazy


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 15, 2014)

ezy424 said:


> Well I know what ur talking about pining every 3 days is crazy



3 days is crazy??? As in too much?


----------



## Ironcrusher (May 15, 2014)

Well I haven't ever had the issue. I have pinned everyday. I have just been asked by several why they knotted up and I have never had a good excuse. I always tell them that they pushed to fast but other than that told them to not be a pissy and suck it up and lift it will go away.


----------

